# language of choice



## amit dutt (Jun 19, 2011)

hi all !

I am pretty curious to know what language is used by google for its products [not web services]. Is it java ? which is the main language used by google ?

thanks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 19, 2011)

Google uses diff. languages for it's diff. services. Not sure about the search, but it looks like C/C++(maybe). But the main language used by them is Python for sure.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 19, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Google uses diff. languages for it's diff. services. Not sure about the search, but it looks like C/C++(maybe). *But the main language used by them is Python for sure.*



Yes, it's true. Google uses mostly Python language.


----------



## amit dutt (Jun 19, 2011)

what about android ?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 19, 2011)

amit dutt said:


> what about android ?



java.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 20, 2011)

The Core of the Android OS (it is a modified Linux kernel) is written in C, 3rd party libraries are being written in C++, Core Libraries are written in Java (which run on Dalvik Virtual Machine), and off course, all the application development with user interface is done in Java. You can create your own Android applications.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2011)

amit dutt said:


> I am pretty curious to know what language is used by google for its products [not web services]. Is it java ? which is the main language used by google ?
> thanks



And now google created a new language "Google Go"


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 20, 2011)

^^Google doesn't use Go, and Google themselves said that they will prefer C++ rather than Go.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2011)

buddy i was not saying they r using it...
i was saying they created it...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, right. It's ok 

Sorry for misunderstanding.


----------



## amit dutt (Jun 21, 2011)

i am in pre-final year MCA. 
its not possible to get expertise in multiple languages... each language is vast. 
i am confused which language to opt for ?

C/C++/java ? 

kindly suggest..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 21, 2011)

^^Opt the one which you like most or in which you are more comfortable.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 21, 2011)

I suggest learn both. Then try both language for a reasonable amount of time.
You would automatically start to prefer one over another.

_It's just the matter of taste._


----------



## Garbage (Jun 21, 2011)

I would suggest to learn Java and Python.

As Java will give you job security more than any language can give, and Python will/can give you "wisdom" of programming.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ 
+1 
Definitely..In India job security is a big issue otherwise i'd have gone with only Python.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 24, 2011)

Both the languages have their own pros and cons, but knowing C++ first will allow you to pick up Java very quickly. If you are interested in web application development, java is much more useful.  As far as job security is concerned, you should go for Java.


----------



## amit dutt (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks all for valuable suggestion. i have done C++ but not in detail. 
I have started Java. which Java IDE is better ? Eclipse or NetBeans ?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 8, 2011)

amit dutt said:


> thanks all for valuable suggestion. i have done C++ but not in detail.
> I have started Java. which Java IDE is better ? Eclipse or NetBeans ?



Eclipse....


----------



## Garbage (Jul 8, 2011)

amit dutt said:


> thanks all for valuable suggestion. i have done C++ but not in detail.
> I have started Java. which Java IDE is better ? Eclipse or NetBeans ?



As you have just started with Java, I would rather suggest NOT to go for IDE this early. Try to code in a pure text editor (like Notepad on Windows or Vim on Linux). At most go for a syntax highlighting editor such as Notepad++ or GEdit.

Once you are comfortable with these, then probably after more 3-4 months, you shall go for IDE.

IMO, Eclipse is THE best IDE for Java as of now.


----------



## amit dutt (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks !


----------

